# standard ring and bolt hanger



## Minga

No puedo encontrar estos términos ni en los hilos ni en los diccionarios...
¿Me podrían dar una mano y decirme dónde encuentran estos términos? Gracias. 

Standard ring and bolt hanger.
Adjustable pipe roll stand.
Adjustable clevis and bank hanger.
Adjustable swivel pipe roll.


----------



## jalibusa

Standard ring and bolt hanger- abrazadera (circular) (de 360 grados) fijada con tornillo.
Adjustable pipe roll stand- apoyo con cilindro giratorio, de altura regulable.  Adjustable clevis and bank??? hanger- clevis es un pino, un pasador, pero "bank?".
Adjustable swivel pipe roll-soporte orientable con rodillo giratorio.
Nota: El hanger cuelga del techo, el stand está sobre una superficie.


----------



## Minga

Dice bank, che  ...es como una herradura el dibujo...
¿Un hanger y un clevis son lo mismo?, ¿o sea, donde dice HANGER puedo poner pasador y donde dice clevis too?
¿Es lo mismo un hanger que un hook, o un hook es gancho y chau?
GRACIAS, MI AMIGO.


----------



## jalibusa

El hanger es el colgadero, la percha; el clevis es el pasador, el hook es un gancho, un anzuelo, un garfio.
Vichá aquí a ver si hay uno que se parezca al "bank":
http://www.irauch.com/results.php?name=category&value=pipe_attachments


----------



## Minga

¿Para temas de tuberías por hanger pondrías percha?
Los otros dos hmm... suenan caseros, ¿pero capaz se llaman así ingenierilmente ?
El CLEVIS de la página esa RAUCH a la que me mandaste es el primero, sin duda...
y dice: Adjustable clevis and bank hanger.

Han habido errores, ¿será este otro error?, ¿o existen los bank hangers?

Perdón, el hanger dice SINGLE hanger y es un gancho tal cual como el de la entrada a una casa, simple, de un dedo solo...

OTRA ACLARACIÓN, perdón:  El título de esta serie de dibujitos es PIPE HANGERS AND SUPPORTS, por si sirve como marco.


----------



## jalibusa

"Bank" *tal vez* se refiera a que el soporte tiene posibilidad de inclinacion lateral, además de la adelante-atrás que le da el clevis. "Bank" se emplea con ese significado referido a p.ej. aviones que cuando inclinan las alas hacia un lado están "banking" hacia ese lado; para completar la imagen, el movimiento que permite el clevis sería el que resulta elevando o descendiendo la nariz del avión.


----------



## Minga

¿Y entonces cómo te parece que lo ponga: Adjustable clevis and bank hanger = Pasador orientable con inclinación lateral?


----------



## jalibusa

Lo orientable no es el pasador (clevis) sino el soporte (hanger); cuando dice *clevis hanger* es que se trata de un *soporte sujeto mediante un pasador*.
La "inclinación lateral" es correcta only si lo propuesto para "bank" es correcto; si lo es:
"Soporte orientable con pasador, inclinable lateralmente".

Solamente para no propagar descripciones erróneas, debo decir que el "clevis" es en realidad una horquilla por la que se inserta el pasador, pasador que se llama "clevis pin". En español no hay una palabra que defina con precisión el clevis, y si agregás "horquilla" a la descripción de algo que ya tiene forma de horquilla antes de llegar al clevis, la confusión es inevitable. Me prometés que no vas a usar "horquilla"?

Hay otra posibilidad con "bank" y es que se refiera a una "brazada" de tubos, un conjunto, varios. "Soporte con pasador para grupos de (tubos) (caños)"? Cómo la ves?


----------



## RIU

jalibusa said:


> Solamente para no propagar descripciones erróneas, debo decir que el "clevis" es en realidad una horquilla por la que se inserta el pasador, pasador que se llama "clevis pin". En español no hay una palabra que defina con precisión el clevis, y si agregás "horquilla" a la descripción de algo que ya tiene forma de horquilla antes de llegar al clevis, la confusión es inevitable. Me prometés que no vas a usar "horquilla"?


 
Grillete.


----------



## Minga

¡Jajaja, JALIB, DARLINNNN! ¿USO GRILLETE COMO DICE RIU? Gracias, RIU. 
HORQUILLA quedate tranqui que ni ahi, no existe...  GRACIAS.


----------



## jalibusa

Grillete suena bien. Saludos.


----------



## jalibusa

A riesgo de ser cargoso, creo que vale la pena señalar que "grillete" aunque se entiende y dejalo como está, no es exactamente el clevis and pin; el grillete es un "shackle" (o shackle bolt, o shackle and bolt) accesorio para cables de acero y similares, con un pasador roscado ("bolt) de forma característica con un aujero para apretar. 
El clevis es una "horquilla con pasador" forma muy similar pero con un pasador que NO se atornilla, pasador éste que se llama "clevis pin" y que se retiene en el lugar con una chaveta. 
Decime si ni soy capaz de aburrir a un pueblo.


----------



## Minga

¿Y si le pongo (clevis) entre paréntesis?


----------



## jalibusa

Muchacha, ponele grillete que igual se entiende, si el pasador es roscado o no nadie se va a dar cuenta; creo que poner el nombre en inglés no es de gran ayuda, además "Clevis" parece un nombre de mujer.


----------

